# Chattanooga



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

any word on the open


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby only ran 2 series yesterday due to rain delays should finish today... That all i know.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

derby
1 mike o
2 lacey luttrell
3 mike o
4 mike o
rj Gus reagle
jam cisco luttrell

thats all i know second hand may be wrong


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Open callbacks to the 4th series:1/6/15/20/30/32/34/42/43/45/48/50/51/52/56/59. 16 dogs. 
Am completed land blind but do not have callbacks................


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby...
1st 11 Juice/Mike Ough
2nd 8 Lacey/Danny Luttrell
3rd 18 Bill/Mike Ough
4th 8 Buddy/Mike Ough
RJ 10 Gus/Henry Ragle
JAMS 4, 5, 14, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27

Qual call backs to 3rd series water blind...
1, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 19, 21


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Any news on the AM ??


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

AM 18 Dogs back to the water blind, starting this morning:

1, 3, 7, 9, 13, 15, 17, 21, 28, 32, 34, 35, 39, 44, 45, 46, 49, 50


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Heard Moody won the Open with Dixie. Anyone got complete results?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Charlie and Kyle !


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Go Charlie Moody!! Go Kyle and Dixie. What a wonderful accomplishment!!


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Any one have the complete list of placements and JAMS?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Incredible weekend, great ride home. Dixie got steak and ice cream last night and first choice on where to sleep on the bed!

Sorry Mike I don't have the book with me, I left it at home next to a blue ribbon! However, this is what I remember:

Open:

1st - Dixie - Charlie Moody 
2nd - Sister - Jason Baker
3rd - Jason Baker
4th - Bill Goldstein
Not sure about RJ & JAMS but there were quite a few JAMS.

Amateur:

1. Sugar - Medford (finishes AFC & qualifies for NatAM) ---WOOHOOO
2. Maggie - Jessie Kent
3. Lilly - Tommy Parish
4. Tommy Parish (not sure which dog)
RJ & 1 JAM.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations, Kyle and Dixie!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle and Charlie!

Bill


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

4th with Tommy Parish was with Chevy.


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Congratulations Kyle..........


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Mark and Shug !


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Dixie Darlin - way to go sweetheart! We're so proud of you! And congratulations to Kyle and Charlie, too!


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

As the marshall of the Open, I want to publicly give a big "hats off" to the bird boys and gunners in the Open. If memory serves, we went the entire weekend with only two no-birds. I'd also like to thank all of the handlers and the judges for their patience and cooperation as it was my first time being the marshall. I tried my best to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Joel,

Had it not been for you as the Open marshall, we never would have gotten done until Tuesday! 
Thanks to the VOLUNTEERS, the Dads, the Club and and ALL who helped to make for a good trial.

Greg Lee
Open Judge

PS - !st Dixie # 52
2d Sister #45
3d - Sophie #15 
4th - Blue #30
RJ - Louie - Bill Goldstein
JAM's # 1,20, 32, 48,51, 56, 59


----------

